# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Rand Paul: End 'welfare' to Israel

## RonPaulFanInGA

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0211/48848.html

----------


## teacherone

such bull$#@!

----------


## Sola_Fide

Great article!

----------


## specsaregood

> Great article!


Indeed.  These are articles that need comments, lest people think those nuts at CUFI are the majority.

----------


## teacherone

> Great article!


great article that no one will read following the bogus headline.

----------


## Cowlesy

What a BS Title lololol

----------


## CharlesTX

Seriously.  I hope the title works in his favor.

----------


## YumYum

> Seriously.  I hope the title works in his favor.


How couldn't it? The Israelis need to get a job, literally. I was reading the comments by the readers of that article and here are two comments by those that want to continue welfare for Israel:

"Rand Paul is really very arrogant and he thinks he knows what's best for the country and all we need to do is listen to his advice. The people of Kentucky are confused - he's an OPTOMETRIST and not an ECONOMIST. He's not a Rhodes scholar and he has no background in diplomacy . He has not been elected president of the United States and what the hell does he know about Israel anyways? He comes up with all these hair brain ideas but he never tells us what's the next step. Like, if we end "welfare" to Israel, then what? *He sees the nose on his face but he never seems to take in the bigger picture."*
Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories...#ixzz1D09rylZo

"Posters here should take a step back. Majority of the credits that foreign countries get is to buy US Military equipment. It increases sales and increases jobs across the board. That is the justification of the programs. I agree that we should not be borrowing money but people need to stop saying it is one country or another - the reason we give foreign aid is so they continue to buy our products (locked in via credits) or are favorable trade partners. It is always more complex than the soundbyte. if it looks that easy - *you are probably not looking at the whole picture!"*
Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories...#ixzz1D09xwwcN

Notice how neither of these people can give a valid reason as to why we should continue to cut bounced checks to a country that has more wealth per-capita than the majority of other nations? All they can say is: "Rand is not seeing the bigger picture". 

But guess what? With a new regime in Egypt taking power, it will be demonized as a threat to Israel, and America will give billions more to Israel in aid, not less. Netanyahu has already announced that Israel will now have to increase the size of its military.

----------


## ctiger2

Written By JENNIFER EPSTEIN

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Written By JENNIFER EPSTEIN


Them Joos are at it agin!

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

> "Posters here should take a step back. Majority of the credits that foreign countries get is to buy US Military equipment. It increases sales and increases jobs across the board. That is the justification of the programs. I agree that we should not be borrowing money but people need to stop saying it is one country or another - the reason we give foreign aid is so they continue to buy our products (locked in via credits) or are favorable trade partners. It is always more complex than the soundbyte. if it looks that easy - *you are probably not looking at the whole picture!"*
> Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories...#ixzz1D09xwwcN


That is the DUMBEST thing and i've heard it from more than a few people. With that argument, the government should just directly subsidize our military sales and cut out the middleman bull$#@!, since you know damn well a bunch of money 'goes missing' in the transfer. Why should we be subsidizing the sales anyways? If what we make is so good, people should be knocking down our door for the crap.

----------


## sailingaway

Sigh... not just to Israel.

You've got to see the average American scratching their head saying 'he's eliminating the depts of energy and education, eliminating HUD, etc etc etc, and they are concerned only about the $3 billion in aid to a wealthy nation?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

We Need Unrest in the Near & Middle East to keep the $10-15+ Billion/year in US AID/LOANS/Subsidies "GRAVY TRAIN" rolling to Israel.

It will never stop... Israel has a premeditated/methodical plan with many scenarios covered to keep US Taxpayer money flowing... TO THEM

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> "Majority of the credits that foreign countries get is to buy US Military equipment. It increases sales and increases jobs across the board. That is the justification of the programs".





> That is the DUMBEST thing and i've heard it from more than a few people.


Michael Savage said it on his show the other day too. Wonder where this talking point originated? It is certainly making the rounds...

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Michael Savage said it on his show the other day too. Wonder where this talking point originated? It is certainly making the rounds...


I've posted it numerous times... "Foreign Nations that receive us military assistance are the money laundering fronts for the US Military Industrial Complex"

----------


## lester1/2jr

aka military keynesianism

----------


## YumYum

> Michael Savage said it on his show the other day too. Wonder where this talking point originated? It is certainly making the rounds...


The first time I heard this crazy rationale was from Martin Indyk. Now they are all using it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_S._Indyk

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That is the DUMBEST thing and i've heard it from more than a few people. With that argument, the government should just directly subsidize our military sales and cut out the middleman bull$#@!, since you know damn well a bunch of money 'goes missing' in the transfer. Why should we be subsidizing the sales anyways? If what we make is so good, people should be knocking down our door for the crap.


+100000000

----------


## Stary Hickory

Rand is a statesman, and he has a chance at higher office.

----------

